# autumnal impressions... another bag... my favourite one...



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Inspired by an autumnal sun I created this bag. These are my favourite colors. I especially love the warm reds and dark greens.
This bag is a more classic one, but I think it's my favourite one. What do you think? Do you like it too?


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes it is very pretty.


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful..great Knitting bag..do you ever sell your bags?


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Wonderfully made. Very pretty colors.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

amortje said:


> What do you think? Do you like it too?


I love it! Thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

It is beautiful! I love the flowers and it is very well made.


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Very creative and a beautiful bag. Do you sell your bags?


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

gorgeous - you should sell these bags...


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh, Amortje, I love your vibrantly coloured bag! Autumn has such lovely colours. I wear Summer colours, but I decorate our home in Autumn colours.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Tavenner said:


> Very creative and a beautiful bag. Do you sell your bags?


I have asked this question a few times and have not seen an answer to it. The bags are beautiful


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I have asked this question a few times and have not seen an answer to it. The bags are beautiful


I did answer this questions in previous posts.
I sell my bags if people are interested. I learned that for USA shipping and exchange ($/Euro) are very expensive. For Europe there isn't any problem.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty combination of colors!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

VERY smart bag!! I love the darker colors and the nice lining.
Your bags always look so professional. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Another beauty, well done.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

not a bag person i want one of each :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup: Love those colors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your bags are lovely!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Just the thing to cheer you up, on a dull shopping day.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

What a joy it must be to create and use something so beautiful. Diane


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful, I love it &#128158;


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful bag. And the bark on the tree it is displayed against is so textured and pretty.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I love that lining


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

wonderful bag...LOVE the colors
Blessings


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You do such beautiful work!

Hazel


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

So pretty & beautifully done!


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

Your bags are beautiful. Do you have a pattern for them?


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice bag.....if you're like me, my favorite bag is always the one I just finished.......lol......


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful bag and wonderful photography.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

You are so talented! Your bags are "the bomb"!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Your bags are lovely and this one is no exception..xo


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful bag!!


----------



## marmarcas (Apr 2, 2011)

Your bag is beautiful, but I LOVE the tree trunk in your first picture; the bark is GORGEOUS. What kind of tree is it?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a beauty!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Gorgeous. Love the colors.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Twistle said:


> Your bags are beautiful. Do you have a pattern for them?


No, I don't have patterns. I mostly start with a square or a rectangle and depending on the fabrics, colors and fantasy I compose my bags.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your bag is beautiful. Love the colors and you always do such a nice job of sewing. I always enjoy seeing your work. Aloha... Bev


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

marmarcas said:


> Your bag is beautiful, but I LOVE the tree trunk in your first picture; the bark is GORGEOUS. What kind of tree is it?


It's an old fir-tree. A very big one.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Your bags are so beautiful. This one is gorgeous!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

oh, my goodness...is that beautiful...I sure wouldn't mind owning something like that...
Great Job. And Thanks for sharing...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

The colors are my favorite too. Very well constructed and the lining is so nice.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

oh wow! This is my favorite bag, beautiful


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice comments. It's a pleasure to share this with you.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I always look so forward to seeing your bags. Keep um comming.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Another great bag!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, love the colors, thank you for sharing


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Again Amortje!! Again a beautiful bag!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful bag! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous work and colours.


----------

